# Shooting On The Fly At A Longer Distance W/ The OPFS



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

As far up and as far out is how I threw the cans. It is my estimation that some shots were at about 30 feet. The first 3 shots are blurry so the second 3 shots was a do over for a clear view.
The Original Pickle Fork Shooter, Tex small diameter tubes, Rays Super Pouch for Bang On Shooting.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

dayum, you are one with that shooter man...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Again, I shake my head in admiration. I now have two shooting disciplines to work on, speed shooting and wingshooting.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

You never cease to amaze! awesome wingshooting.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

darrell you are one of the best shooters i have ever seen or heard of ,you must sh*t,shower,and sleep with that pickle, tell the truth you have a quick draw holster that can be clipped to your boxers so even undressed its at the ready come on tell the truth :naughty: :headbang:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing shooting, Jedi Dgui. You've mastered how to use the force. Thank you for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Top shelf shooting!

That camera seems to pick up the sound better.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Ray Speed Shooting and Wing Shooting are the same. That is what I have found because you must size up the target quickly and one compliments the other. Just one fellows opinion. 
This video was shot with a Galaxy 2 note Samsung.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> dayum, you are one with that shooter man...


It seems that a small break through has occured for longer shots on the fly. Now that I have said that I wont hit a one next time out . Ha.


----------

